# What's a good drugstore nail polish?



## classylass (May 18, 2008)

cheap and rich in color. lookin for a light pink.


----------



## bella1342 (May 18, 2008)

For drugstore nail polishes I like either Revlon or OPI. Revlon would be cheaper...


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 18, 2008)

i really like rimmel polishes.


----------



## Bec688 (May 18, 2008)

Revlon do a nice nail polish, pretty good colour pay off and not too pricey.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 18, 2008)

I love NYC. I have a bunch of theirs!


----------



## bCreative (May 18, 2008)

i like revlon also but if your looking for cheap there is a brand called pure ice. so far i only know of wal-mart having this. or you could buy those very very little bottles they sell in the fish bowl like containers.


----------



## dentaldee (May 18, 2008)

I like Revlon they have nice colours and great staying power


----------



## Aprill (May 18, 2008)

Nyc


----------



## Ashley (May 18, 2008)

I like OPI and Sally Hansen's 10-Day No Chip nailpolish.


----------



## Aprill (May 18, 2008)

NYX girls is a good brand too


----------



## classylass (May 19, 2008)

this is gunna sound dumb. buttttt is nyc and nyx the same?? cuz ive looked for nyx and i cant find it but i see nyc....


----------



## xtiffanyx (May 22, 2008)

Maybelline polish in Born with it is a nice light pink



.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *classylass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is gunna sound dumb. buttttt is nyc and nyx the same?? cuz ive looked for nyx and i cant find it but i see nyc.... No they're different brands. I don't know if NYC'S nail polish is good, but I really hate NYX's nail polishes, they left my nails discolored. 
I really like Revlon, and Sally Hensens polishes.


----------



## P.I.T.A (May 22, 2008)

NYX, N.Y.C., or E.L.F

E.L.F you can probably get at Big Lots. I ordered mine online. I love their colors, and they last a looooooong time. Everytime I polish my nails with a different brand, it's fading and chipping by day 2. E.L.F lasted me 2 weeks. It still hadn't chipped or faded, I just wanted a different color.


----------



## KristieTX (May 26, 2008)

My favorites are OPI, Finger Paints and Nina Ultra Pro at Sally's.


----------



## lolaB (May 26, 2008)

I'm a fan of Milani nail polish. The colors are very bright and there are a bunch to choose from.


----------



## bulbul (May 29, 2008)

Nyc


----------



## Opt2AdoptPets (May 30, 2008)

SINFUL COLORS!! They are only $1.99 at Walgreens, and they've got a TON of colors! My favorite is "Dream On", its like a neon purple. What I love about this stuff is that it dries SUPER QUICK. I absolutely love it.


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 4, 2008)

i love love sally hansens 10 day color. It lasts for a long time and its like 6-7$


----------



## Bellagigi (Jun 17, 2008)

I've tried them all and the Sally Hansen brand has been the best for me hands down. It stays on my nails longer than OPI. They also have color formulas that will strengthen your nails. I think it's called Hard as Wraps. This line is limited in color options but if you have weak nails it makes them feel as tough as acrylic overlays. I buy both Sally Hansen and OPI but it's the Sally that I use the most. Just thought I would mention Seche Vite as a wonderful clear top coat that helps dry your polish quicker and also bonds to the polish causing you to get more wear from it.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 17, 2008)

i love sally hansen's polishes. never had a problem


----------

